# Mirafit power rack



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone have a Mirafit power rack they could comment on? Amazon sell one rated to 250kg for £159.99. For that price I'm not expecting top quality/paint may flake etc but as long as it can hold some weight it seems like a bargain?


----------



## WOODCH (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes I have one in my garage actually. Don't Squat/ Bench 250kg so can't comment on the strength of it, but it's always seemed solid enough for any failures I've had.

Must have had mine a couple of years now and the paint is all still fine. Would recommend!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the 350kg rated one, i cant complain its solid it holds me fine when doing dips aswell.


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

WOODCH said:


> Yes I have one in my garage actually. Don't Squat/ Bench 250kg so can't comment on the strength of it, but it's always seemed solid enough for any failures I've had.
> 
> Must have had mine a couple of years now and the paint is all still fine. Would recommend!


 Could you do me a massive favour & measure the depth inside the cage? The only thing that is putting me off buying one is that it looks like the inside cage size is a lot smaller than the total footprint. Cheers!


----------



## WOODCH (Jan 20, 2016)

MW1 said:


> Could you do me a massive favour & measure the depth inside the cage? The only thing that is putting me off buying one is that it looks like the inside cage size is a lot smaller than the total footprint. Cheers!


 Will do, working away atm but will do it once I'm home.


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

WOODCH said:


> Will do, working away atm but will do it once I'm home.


 Great thanks. Even Mirafit said they didn't know the measurements which makes me doubt the competancy of the company a bit....


----------



## WOODCH (Jan 20, 2016)

So the total depth of the cage is 98cm, but then depth actually inside the verticals is 63cm. Hope that helps!


----------



## LocoToro (Mar 4, 2014)

I've also got this power cage and I'm wondering whether you guys think it should be bolted down or should/could be stabilised in any way


----------



## WOODCH (Jan 20, 2016)

Mine isn't bolted down but it's completely stable and I've never had any issue with it.

Have you got an uneven floor?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

WOODCH said:


> Mine isn't bolted down but it's completely stable and I've never had any issue with it.
> 
> Have you got an uneven floor?


 He had the bar supports on the wrong side.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Can be shimmed with wood if it rocks. I actually raised my first rack with blocks to allow me to do standing OHP


----------

